# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  تعريف أولي النهى بمتن المنتهى

## ابن مفلح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله, نحمدك ربّي ونستعينك ونستهديك ونستغفرك ونتوبُ إليك، ونثني عليك الخيرَ كلَّه، لك الحمد حتّى ترضى، ولك الحمدُ إذا رضيتَ، ولك الحمد بعد الرضا، سبحانك ربَّنا ما أعظمَك، سبحانك ربَّنا ما أكرمَك، سبحانك ربَّنا ما عبدناك حقَّ عبادتك، نحمد الله سبحانه بجميع محامدِه، ونثني عليه بآلائه في بادئ الأمرِ وعائدِه، ونشكره على وافر عطائه ورافدِه، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريكَ له شهادةَ معترفٍ بلطفِه في مصادر التوفيق وموارده، متحلٍّ بقلائد التوحيد وفرائدِه، متَّصفٍ بالتزام قواعدِ الدّين ومعاقِده، وأشهد أنّ نبيّنا وسيّدنا محمّدًا عبد الله ورسوله خير من رسم نهجَ الهدى لقاصدِه، والهادي إلى سبيل الحقِّ وماهدِه، صلّى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبِه حماةِ معالم الدّين ومعاهدِه، وُرَّادةِ شرعِه السائغ لواردِه، والتابعين ومن تبِعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدّين، وسلّم تسليمًا كثيرًا.




أما بعد :فإن الله تعالى برحمته وطوله, وقوته وحوله, جعل في هذه الأمة طائفة ظاهرين على الحق , ناهجين نهج الصدق, لا يضرهم من خذلهم حتى يأتي أمر الله ,وجعل السبب في بقائهم بقاء علمائهم, واقتداءهم بأئمتهم وفقهائهم, وجعل في كل زمان علماء ربانيين, بهم يحفظ الدين, ويعرف الناس شريعة رب العالمين ,وكان من هؤلاء الأعلام, العلامة الإمام أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل إمام أهل السنة, رحمه الله وجعل الجنة مثواه , وقد ألقى الله لمذهبه القبول بين العباد, وكثر أتباعه وانتشروا في الأصقاع والبلاد, وأكثر أصحابه في علم الفقه من التصنيف, ومهدوا قواعد المذهب أحسن تمهيد وترصيف, حتى ضبط المذهب وحقق بما أبدوه من التصانيف, وكان ممن سلك منهم مسلك التحقيق والتصحيح, والتدقيق والترجيح, صاحب المنتهى ,حيث ألف كتابا في الفقه يسر أولي النهى ,فصار كتابه من أجل كتب المذهب, ومن أنفس ما يرغب في تحصيله ويطلب, وقد انعقد العزم ,بعد طلب من أولي العلم والحزم, أن أتكلم عنه في عجالة ,بلا إطالة ولا ملالة, في نقاط محدودة, وعناصر معدودة, وهذا أوان الشروع في المقصود, بحول الله الملك المعبود ,فأقول وبالله تعالى أصول وأجول : 
1- اسم الكتاب :قد كفانا المؤلف رحمه الله مؤنة تحقيق اسمه حيث قال في مقدمته:وسميته منتهى الإرادات في جمع المقنع مع التنقيح وزيادات. 
2-مؤلفه:هو محمد بن أحمد بن عبد العزيز بن إبراهيم ابن رشيد بضم الراء الفتوحي تقي الدين أبو بكر بن شهاب الدين الشهير بابن النجار قاضي قضاة الحنابلة في زمانه رحمه الله تعالى .
3- مولده ونشأته ووفاته :ولد رحمه الله بالقاهرة سنة 898 وبها نشأ وأخذ الفقه والأصول عن أبيه العلامة شهاب الدين أحمد بن عبد العزيز قاضي قضاة الحنابلة ولازمه واستفاد منه وقرأ عليه مدة مديدة في كتب عديدة كالمقنع والمحرر وغيرهما وأخذ على الشهاب البهوتي وجماعة من أرباب المذاهب المختلفة وحفظ المقنع للموفق ابن قدامة رحمه الله تعالى والمحرر للمجد ابن تيمية رحمه الله وغالب الفروع لابن مفلح رحمه الله وتبحر في العلوم وسافر إلى الشام وأقام بها مدة من الزمان وعاد وقد ألف كتابه "منتهى الإرادات"فاشتغل به عامة الطلبة في زمانه وما بعده واقتصروا عليه وقرئ على والده مرات بحضرته فأثنى عليه وشرحه المصنف نفسه شرحا نفيسا طبع مؤخرا وانفرد بعد والده بالإفتاء والتدريس بمصر ثم بعد وفاة العلامة الشويكي بالمدينة النبوية وتلميذه العلامة الحجاوي بالبلاد الشامية انفرد بذلك في سائر أقطار الأرض وقصد بالأسئلة من البلاد الشاسعة كاليمن وغيرها من البلاد وتصدى للتدريس ونفع المسلمين بالمدرسة الصالحية مكان مسكنه بخلوة الحنابلة وكانت أيامه رحمه الله تعالى مليئة بالاشتغال بالعلم تعليما وتدريسا وإفتاء وتصنيفا وتحقيقا وقضاء وحج قبل بلوغه مع والده رحمهما الله وجاور بمكة شرفها الله ثم حج الفريضة في عام خمس وخمسين وتسعمائة على غاية من التقشف والتقلل من الدنيا ثم عاد مكبا على ماهو بصدده من الفتيا والتدريس لتعين ذلك عليه وقد أجمع الناس أنه إذا مات مات فقه أحمد بمصر وبالجملة فلم يكن في زمانه من يضاهيه في مذهبه بله أن يفوقه وله في تحرير الفتاوي اليد الطولى والكتابة المقبولة وكان حسن الخلق عظيم التواضع قال ابن العماد في الشذرات في وفيات سنة 979 نقلا عن الشعراني:صحبته أربعين سنة فما رأيت عليه ما يشينه في دينه بل نشأ في عفة وصيانة وعلم ودين وأدب وديانة وما سمعته قط يستغيب أحدا من أقرانه ولا غيرهم ولا حسد أحدا على شئ من أمور الدنيا ولا زاحم عليها وما رأيت أحدا أحلى منطقا ولا أكثر أدبا مع جليسه منه حتى يود أنه لايفارقه ليلا ولا نهارا .انتهى بتصرف . ولم يزل رحمه الله تعالى على هذه الحالة المرضية والسيرة الزكية مقررا لمذهب أحمد على الوجه الأنبل الأحمد إلى أن ألم به مرض الزحير وكانت وفاته عصر يوم الجمعة ثامن عشر صفر سنة972 من الهجرة النبوية على صاحبها أزكى صلاة وسلام وتحية ودفن بتربة المجاورين قريبا من قبر الحافظ العراقي رحمهما الله تعالى وتأسف العامة والخاصة عليه أيما أسف، ولم يخلف بعده في مذهبه مثله ويا للأسف .
4-مذهبه الفقهي والعقدي : أما مذهبه الفقهي فهو حنبلي بلا ريب ومؤلفاته في الأصول والفروع ناطقة بذلك وإجماع أهل عصره على إمامته في المذهب أمر جلي لا يخفى وقد ترجم له في كتب طبقات الحنابلة كالسحب الوابلة ومختصر طبقات الحنابلة لجميل الشطي وتسهيل السابلة وله ترجمة مختصرة في المدخل لابن بدران وفي الشذرات والنعت الأكمل والأعلام ومعجم المؤلفين وغيرها. وأما مذهبه العقدي فهو كعامة الحنابلة على طريقة السلف الصالح رحمهم الله وكلامه في شرح الكوكب المنير في مواضع في مباحث من الأسماء والصفات وتقريره لطريقة السلف أمر واضح لا غموض فيه ومن ذلك تفريقه بين الإرادة الكونية والشرعية1/321-322 وهو موضع كثر فيه التخبط سيما في مبحث الأمر وهل هو مستلزم للإرادة أم لا؟وكذا كلامه في مسألة الكلام والقرآن ورده على الأشاعرة وغيرهم ونقله كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره من أهل السنة والجماعة وقد قال رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه المذكور 2/103 لم يزل الله متكلما إذا شاء ومتى شاء وكيف شاء بكلام يقوم به وهو يتكلم بصوت يسمع وأن نوع الكلام قديم وإن لم يكن الصوت المعين قديما وهذا القول هو المأثور عن أئمة الحديث والسنة ومن أعظم القائلين به إمامنا أحمد والبخاري وعثمان بن سعيد الدارمي ونحوهم. وذكر أدلة هذا القول ورد على المخالفين ,وترى أيها المحب نحو هذا كثير في جزء كبير من المجلد الثاني من شرح الكوكب المنير.
وإن كان قد يقع في كلامه وكلام غيره شئ من المخالفات إما تأثرا بالبيئة والنشئة والفطام عن العادة صعب ،وإما لعدم التنبه ،أو لغير ذلك من العلل ولايقدح هذا في إمامتهم وفضلهم مادام التوجه العام والتأصيل موافقا لمنهج السلف.

5 _مؤلفاته :وقد ألف رحمه الله العديد من المؤلفات 
منها : منتهى الإرادات في جمع المقنع مع التنقيح وزيادات, وهو كتابنا الذي نتحدث عنه وهو من أجل كتب الحنابلة وأعمدها وسيأتي الكلام عنه بإذن الله تعالى . 


ومنها: شرح المنتهى المسمى معونة أولي النهى وهو شرح نفيس للغاية ونفسه فيه نفس فقيه مهتم بالحديث وإن غمزه البهوتي في مقدمة شرحه للمنتهى لكنه اعتمد عليه ونقل منه كثيرا وصاحب البيت أدرى بما فيه. والعجب من الشيخ منصور رحمه الله كيف يقول ذلك وهو الذي اعتمد في شرحه عليه وعلى شرحه هو على الإقناع وقداعتمد في شرحه للإقناع على المعونة أيضا وعلى المبدع في الغالب أي أن عامة اعتماده كان على المعونة، فسبحان الله!!

 وكم صرف هذا الغمز من طلاب عن شرح المصنف وساعد على ذلك تأخر طبعه عن شرح البهوتي ولكن من طالعهما وأنصف علم أن البهوتي عالة على المصنف في شرحه ولا غرو في ذلك فابن النجار هو الغاية في التحقيق والتدقيق ولايعيب البهوتي ان يعتمد عليه لكن أن يغمز شرحه!! وعندي أن من استوعب شرح المصنف فلن يفوته من شرح البهوتي إلا القليل جدا بلا عكس فلو قرأ شرح المصنف وعلق عليه زيادات البهوتي وهي قليلة لحصل خيرا كثيرا. وبالجملة فبين الشرحين من الفرق كما بين مصنفيهما عفا الله عنهما وغفر لهما وألحقنا بهما. 

ومنها: مختصر التحرير في أصول الفقه وقد طبع أكثر من طبعة مفردا ومع شرحه لكن طبعاته المفردة سقيمة للغاية . وهو من أنفس متون الحنابلة الأصولية كما أن المنتهى من أنفس متونهم الفقهية , فلله دره. 


وقد أثنى على هذا المتن غير واحد واعتنى به الأصحاب أيما اعتناء وعولوا عليه ، 
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى في مقدمة شرحه له:من حفظه وفهمه صار أصوليا بالمعنى الحقيقي .وصدق رحمه الله فواقع الكتاب شاهد بذلك مع شدة اختصاره المخل أحيانا. 

ومنها: شرح مختصر التحرير المسمى بالمختبرالمبتكر شرح المختصر وهو من أنفس الشروح الأصولية لافي المذهب فقط بل في كتب الأصول عامة, وأقولها صادقا إن شاء الله : من فهمه وأتقنه منطوقا ومفهوما فسيكفيه عن عامة كتب الأصول إن لم يكن من أهل التخصص ،وقد كان اعتماد ابن النجار فيه على التحبير للمرداوي لايكاد يخرج عنه والتحبير هذا من أنفس كتب الأصحاب لا يستغني عنه من رام التخصص في اصول الحنابلة. هذا وقد طبع شرح الكوكب قديما بتحقيق الشيخ الفقي لكنها طبعة رديئة كثيرة الأخطاء ، ثم حقق في رسالة جامعية بتحقيق الدكتورين محمد الزحيلي ونزيه حماد وطبع في أربعة مجلدات من إصدرات جامعة أم القرى ثم طبع في العبيكان وهذه الطبعة أجود بكثير من طبعة الشيخ الفقي وإن كانت لا تخلو من ملاحظات سيما في اختيار النص أحيانا والتعليق العقدي على بعض المسائل،وقد كتب عن الملاحظات العقدية فيها بعض الأفاضل فجزاه الله خيرا. 

ومنها :مؤلف في علم الحديث ذكره ابن حميد في السحب الوابلة. 


6 - وصف عام للكتاب وطريقة المصنف فيه: الكتاب كما أشر ت سابقا من أهم متون الحنابلة بإجماع ويكفي في بيان عظيم مرتبته أنه اشتهر في حياة مؤلفه إلى الدرجة التي جعلته عمدة للحنابلة في وقته وما زال كذلك إلى زماننا هذا، وقد استفاد منه المعاصرون له ونقلوا منه بل كان أبوه وهو من هو يقرؤه للطلاب ويثني عليه وكاد الكتاب لشهرته وتحريره ينسي ما قبله من المتون المطولة فعكف الحنابلة عليه شرحا وتحشية وتعليقا واختصارا وجمعا له مع غيره وكفاه فخرا أن نقل منه الحجاوي في حاشيته على التنقيح وهما متعاصران !! وإن تعقبه في مواضع ,لكن هذا الحرص على تحصيله وقراءته وانتشاره في زمن مؤلفه دليل واضح على ما ذكرت . 

ومما يؤكد ذلك أن عليه مدار الفتيا والقضاء هو والإقناع عند الحنابلة وحتى في البلاد النجدية مع انتشار دعوة الشيخ المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى فإن اختلفا رجح المنتهى أو رجع إلى الغاية كما قال السفاريني . 

ولأهميته اختصره العلامة مرعي في دليل الطالب كما أشار إليه في مقدمته عند قوله"الفائز بمنتهى الإرادات من ربه"يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن لم يكن اختصارا بالمعنى المتعارف عليه عند أهل العلم. 

ومن مختصراته مختصر لأبي خوقير باسم "مختصر في فقه الإمام المبجل والحبر المفضل أحمد بن حنبل"

قال الدكتور عبد السلام الشويعر في مقدمة تحقيقه لمختصر أبي خوقير في فقه الإمام أحمد .. (وهو من مختصر للمنتهى) ص5: اختصر فيه ممليه كتاب منتهى الإرادات لابن النجار الفتوحي فحذف منه مسائل ، وزاد ما على مثله يعتمد ، مع عناية بالضوابط ناظرا حال إملائه في شرحه للشيخ منصور البهوتي ، والإقناع للشيخ موسى الحجاوي فكان هذا المختصر جامعا لأهم مسائل هذه الكتب مستويا على أثافيها الثلاث. 

وص8 : وباستقراء كلي لهذا المختصر نجد أنه قد اختصر فيه مؤلفه كتاب منتهى الإرادات لابن النجار الفتوحي كما هو ظاهر بأدنى تأمل . وطريقته في الاختصار هو المحافظة على ألفاظ المنتهى ، وترتيبه قدر الإمكان ، مع تغيير بعض الألفاظ بألفاظ أسهل أخذها في الغالب من شرح الشيخ منصور على المنتهى... ـ إلى أن قال ـ : ولا أعلم مختصرا للمنتهى غيره حاشا ما يذكر عن دليل الطالب للشيخ مرعي بن يوسف الكرمي أنه اختصار للمنتهى، وهو ليس على إطلاقه كما يظهر بتأمل الكتابين . وذكر مميزات المختصر ،
ومنها : أنه خالف صاحب المنتهى في بعض المسائل التي ظهر الدليل النصي بخلافها.

 ومنها ما حلى به كتابه من زيادات استقاها من كتاب الإقناع وقد خلا منها كتاب المنتهى . ومنها أنه حاول أن يحور بعض عبارات المنتهى الصعبة فأبدلها بعبارات أسهل استفاد معظمها من شرح المنتهى للشيخ منصور . 

ومنها أنه تعاقب على تأليف على تأليف هذا المختصر والنظر فيه جماعة من علماء الحنابلة أولهم ممليه الشيخ أبوبكر خوقير ، ثم محرره محمد بن حمد ابن راشد مرورا بمن عرضه عليهم من علماء الحنابلة . ومما تميز به سهولة عبارة المختصر وسلاستها ، ويظهر ذلك ببعده عن الضمائر التي تصرف الوقت لتأمل عودها ، وحرصه على التقسيم ، والتنويع ، وحذف لغالب الصور التي وردت في أصل المتن اكتفاء بتنقيح المناط ليتسنى للقارئ تحقيقه .

 ومنها سلامة مختصره مما وقع فيه كثير من مؤلفي الكتب الفقهية في الأزمنة المتأخرة من الخطأ في بعض مسائل التوحيد ..

 والمختصر طبع باسم : "مختصر في فقه الإمام المبجل والحبر المفضل أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل" من إصدار مكتبة الرشد. 


هذا وقد جمع الشيخ مرعي بين الإقناع والمنتهى في غاية المنتهى وهو المرجع عند اختلافهما كما في وصية العلامة السفاريني في وصيته لبعض تلاميذه . وقد أنشدني بعض مشايخنا  وهو العلامة شيخ الحنابلة عبد الله بن عقيل حفظه الله:
والمنتهى إن وافق الإقناعا...فذلك الحق فلا نزاعا
 وإن يكن خلف فما في المنتهى...معتمد الأصحاب من أهل النهى
 وقيل ما رجحه في الغاية...مرعي الفقيه صاحب الدراية
 حكى ابن بدران لذا في المدخل...فافهم وحقق واستفد واستفصل

 فائدة: في كتاب المسائل التي اختلف فيها الإقناع ، والمنتهى للدكتور عبد العزيز الحجيلان الأستاذ المشارك بقسم الفقه بكلية الشريعة وأصول الدين بجامعة الإمام فرع القصيم: جاء تحت عنوان: الخاتمة في آخر البحث ص 257:
1- أن هناك مسائل كثيرة اختلف فيها صاحبا الإقناع ، والمنتهى ، وتبين أن المذهب فيها قول صاحب الإقناع .. [ثم مثل لذلك] وهذا يبين أن القول بأنه عند اختلافها يرجع إلى ما في المنتهى لأنه أكثر تحريرا ، وتصحيحا كما نقلت في التمهيد ليس على اطلاقه وعمومه ، وإن كان أكثر المسائل المذهب فيها ما ذكر صاحب المنتهى . 
2 - أنه قد يختلف قول الحجاوي في الإقناع في المسألة الواحدة فيقول فيها بقول في موضع ثم يقول فيها بقول آخر في موقع آخر [ثم مثل لذلك] ، ولم أطلع على شيء من ذلك في المنتهى فهذا يدل على أنه ـ المنتهى ـ أكثر دقة ، وتحريرا . وقد جاء في مقدمة المصطلحات الفقهية الحنبلية : إذا ذكر صاحب الإقناع والمنتهى ، وغيرهما مسألة في غير بابها فالمعتبر إذا ذكرت في بابها .
3 - أن من أسباب اختلافهما _ أي صاحبي الإقناع والمنتهى _ في كثير من المسائل قوة القولين جميعا ، وعدم تعين المذهب منهما [ثم مثل لذلك] ، ومنها الاختلاف في المعتمد في المذهب .
4- وضوح عبارة الإقناع حيث لم احتج إلا في القليل جدا للرجوع إلى الشروح والحواشي لبيان معاني عباراته ، بخلاف المنتهى كما هو واضح من خلال البحث .انتهى كلامه حفظه الله .


 تتمة: كتاب الدكتور الحجيلان جيد في بابه لكنه لم يستوعب المسائل فقد فاته بعضها بتتبعي فجزاه الله خيرا ووفقه .



 - وتأتي أهمية هذا المتن الجليل من كونه جمع بين كتابين من أهم كتب الحنابلة لعالمين محققين في المذهب أولهما المقنع للموفق ابن قدامة المتوفى سنة620 وثانيهما التنقيح المشبع في تحرير أحكام المقنع للمنقح العلامة علاء الدين المرداوي الحنبلي المتوفى سنة 885 وهذان الكتابان عليهما المعول في المذهب فالمقنع أشهر من أن يشهر وعليه تدور جملة من المختصرات والشروح والتعليقات والحواشي وهو أشهر المتون بعد مختصر الخرقي وعليه تعويل من اتى بعده فهو من أعظم الكتب نفعا وأكثرها جمعا كما قال المرداوي في الإنصاف . 


وقد حظي بشروح لعدد من الأئمة والمحققين كالشارح والمرداوي وبرهان الدين إبراهيم بن مفلح وغيرهم كثير.

 وأما التنقيح فهو على اسمه تنقيح للمذهب بمعنى الكلمة وهو مختصر من الإنصاف ومنزلته من المقنع منزلة الروح من البدن فلا يستغني المقنع عنه فهو مصحح لما أطلق فيه ومبين لما أخل به من الشروط ومفسر لمبهم أحكامه وألفاظه ومستثن لعموماته ومقيد لمطلقاته بل وزاد عليه مسائل محررة مصححة وكمل على بعض فروعه ما هو مرتبط بها فصار تصحيحا لغالب كتب المذهب, وبالجملة فلم يسبق مؤلفه إلى نظيره كما قال العلامة البهوتي في كشاف القناع.فإذا علم المرء فضل هذين الكتابين في المذهب فما الظن بما جمعهما وزاد عليهما فوائد شوارد ؟ ولهذا قال ابن النجار في مقدمته "فاستخرت الله تعالى أن اجمع مسائلهما في واحد مع ضم ما تيسر عقله من الفوائد الشوارد ولا أحذف منهما إلا المستغنى عنه والمرجوح وما بني عليه ولا أذكر قولا غير ما قدم أو صحح في التنقيح إلا إذا كان عليه العمل أو شهر أو قوي الخلاف فربما أشير إليه " . 

واعلم أيها القارئ الكريم _علمك الله الخير _ أن فكرة الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح لم تكن قاصرة على ابن النجار بل سبقه إليها شهاب الدين العسكري ووصل فيه إلى الوصايا ولم يكمله . 

وقد زعم ابن طولون في "سكردان الأخبار" أن الشويكي شرع في تكملته ونقلها عنه في السحب وكذا الشيخ بكر في المدخل ولم يتعقباه!

 وقد بين الشيخ ناصر الميمان في مقدمة تحقيقه للتوضيح خطأ هذا الزعم بما لا مزيد عليه فراجعه غير مأمور إذ هو خارج عن نطاق البحث وإنما ذكرته استطرادا . 


وممن جمع بينهما العلامة الشويكي في التوضيح في الجمع بين المقنع والتنقيح , وكتابه هذا من النفاسة بمكان وقد طبع طبعتان أحسنهما طبعة ناصر الميمان في المكتبة المكية في ثلاثة مجلدات. وهو أسهل تناولا وأوضح عبارة من المنتهى حتى قال الشيخ السعدي رحمه الله تعالى"تأملت كتاب التوضيح للشويكي فوجدته أنفع وأحسن من المنتهى"لكنه لم يرزق من الشهرة والاعتماد والشروح والحواشي ما رزقه المنتهى ولا نصفه , فلله الحكمة البالغة. 
وأشير هنا إلى أمر مهم وهو أن الكتاب أعني التوضيح كامل خلافا للزركلي في "الأعلام" وتبعه الشيخ بكر في "المدخل"،
 ولعل هذا خلط بين كتاب العسكري الذي لم يتم بالفعل وكتاب الشويكي. 

ولنرجع إلى المنتهى فنقول: قد كثرت شروح المنتهى وحواشيه واحتفى به الأصحاب أيما احتفاء, فمن شروحه: شرح المؤلف نفسه وسبق الإشارة إليه وطبع بتحقيق الشيخ عبد الملك بن دهيش, وهو أصل لمن جاء بعده وغالب استمداده من الفروع لابن مفلح . 

ومنها: شرح العلامة منصور البهوتي وهو شرح نفيس محرر، 

قال بعضهم: يا من يروم بفقهه... في الدين نيل مطالب 
             اقرأ لشرح المنتهى ...واحفظ دليل الطالب 

وقد استمد شرحه _كما سبق_ من شرح ابن النجار ومن كشاف القناع للبهوتي نفسه رحمه الله وأحسن طبعاته التي بتحقيق التركي وقد طبعت في مؤسسة الرسالة.

 وعلى هذا الشرح جملة من الحواشي فمنها: حاشية للعلامة ابن فيروز وصفت بأنها جليلة وأنه حقق فيها ودقق كعادته رحمه الله ,ولم أقف عليها لكن ذكرها العلامة الشيخ بكر رعاه الله في المدخل المفصل وقال: "قال ابن مانع"حقق فيها ودقق "وجردها صاحب السحب الوابلة وضم إليها ما تيسر له من غيرها.

 ومن حواشيه أي شرح البهوتي : حاشية للفداغي سليمان بن إبراهيم النجدي ذكرها الشيخ بكر وقال باسم"تذكرة الطالب لكشف المسائل الغرائب" وعليه حاشية للعلامة أبو بطين مفتي الديار النجدية رحمه الله تعالى. 


ومنها: حاشية لابن غنام النجدي, وحاشية لابن حميد صاحب السحب الوابلة وصل فيها إلى العتق وحاشية لابن بدران وصل فيها إلى السلم ذكرها هو نفسه في المدخل له وقال: إنه توقف لما فترت همته لعدم وجود حنابلة بدمشق.فالله المستعان. 

وهناك حاشية أيضا لأحمد بن أحمد المقدسي باسم "فتح مولى النهى لديباجة شرح المنتهى".ذكر ذلك كله الشيخ بكر حفظه الله في المدخل المفصل. 

وثمةحاشية للدنوشري ,قال عنها ابن حميد في ترجمته من السحب"له تعليقات نفيسة على شرح المنتهى أكثرها على شرح الخطبة تدل على براعته"وهو من تلاميذ منصور البهوتي رحمه الله تعالى. وحاشية لابن عوض أحمد بن محمد المرداوي النابلسي . 


وهذه الحواشي تبين نفاسة شرح الشيخ منصور رحمه الله واعتناء العلماء به. 


وممن شرح المنتهى أيضا: ابن العماد صاحب الشذرات واسم شرحه هذا بغية أولي النهى . 


وثم شرح للعوفي تلميذ العلامة منصور البهوتي.

 وشرح للشيخ إبراهيم بن أبي بكر إسماعيل الذنابي العوفي الصالحي المصري في عدة مجلدات . وشرح للتاج البهوتي تلميذ ابن النجار وقد نقل عنه عثمان النجدي في حاشيته في مواضع كثيرة. 



وأما حواشي المنتهى فمنها : حاشية لمنصورالبهوتي باسم "إرشاد أولي النهى لدقائق المنتهى" طبعت في مجلدين بتحقيق الشيخ عبد الملك ابن دهيش وهي طبعة رديئة للغاية كثيرة التصحيف والتحريف سامح الله محققها . 


ومنها :تحريرات على المنتهى .لياسين اللبدي وهي نفيسة, كذا وصفها ابن حميد في السحب . وذكر الشيخ بكر حاشية لحفيد المؤلف عثمان بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد الفتوحي . 

وهناك حاشية للعلامة الخلوتي ابن أخت منصور البهوتي وزوج ابنته وتلميذه وهي نفيسة كما يظهر من النقل عنها. 
جردت بعد موته فبلغت أربعين كراسا كما قال ابن بدران في المدخل. 


ومن أنفس حواشيه حاشية العلامة المحقق عثمان النجدي , 
قال ابن بدران"وهي حاشية نافعة تميل إلى التحقيق والتدقيق" وهي من أنفس ما يقرأ طالب العلم. وقد طبعت في خمسة مجلدات بتحقيق الشيخ الفاضل التركي حفظه الله وهي جديرة بالاقتناء. 

وهناك حواش أخرى على هذا المتن النفيس مذكورة في كتب المداخل ، فلتنظر هنالك. 


وهكذا كثر اهتمام الحنابلة بالمنتهى قراءة وإقراء وجمعا له مع غيره واختصارا وشرحا وتحشية وتعاليق بل وحفظا أحيانا مع وعورة ألفاظه وصعوبة حفظه وممن كان يحفظه من المعاصرين العلامة الشيخ ابن مانع والعلامة الشيخ ابن حميد رحمهما الله كما ذكر ذلك الشيخ بكر وغيره . وكان الشيخ العلامة السعدي رحمه الله يشرحه لطلابه ويعتني به جدا. ولعل من نافلة القول بعد ذلك كله أن نقول: إنه يقبح بطالب العلم الحنبلي ألا يقتني هذا الكتاب المبارك ويقرأه , بل حتى غير الحنبلي ممن يريد معرفة المذهب وتحقيق القول في الروايات المختلفة و معرفة الراجح منها عند الأصحاب.


 تتمة: ذكر الشيخ ابن قاسم رحمه الله تعالى في مقدمة حاشيته النفيسة على الروض قول الشيخ الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله تعالى"أكثر ما في الإقناع والمنتهى مخالف لمذهب أحمد ونصه" وهو موجود في الدرر السنية في الأجوبة النجدية. 
ومع الأسف الشديد أن هذه المقولة انتشرت وصارت أمرا مسلما عند كثير من طلبة العلم في هذا الزمان وصارت تكأة لمن أراد العبث بالمذاهب وادعاء الاجتهاد المطلق, ولست هنا بصدد المناقشة المستفيضة لهذا الكلام غير أني لا أشك أن هذا الكلام بهذا الإطلاق خطأ بين ولو قاله الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله فكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ,فلعل الكلام كان في سياق ما ولم ينقل كاملا, أو كان في معرض الرد على متعصبة المذاهب فحصلت فيه هذه المبالغة, أو قيل في مناظرة ونحوها, ومعلوم أن المناظرات يحصل فيها من ضيق الصدر والتوسع في الكلام وعدم التحرير ما لا يحصل في غيرها وربما يقول المحقق في المناظرة ما لايرتضيه في مقام آخر بل ما يعلم خطأه.
وأيا ما كان الأمر فهذا من باب التماس العذر للشيخ رضي الله عنه وإلا ففي هذه العبارة مبالغة واضحة وهي خطأ محض إن كانت الأكثرية على بابها . وفي الحقيقة لست أشك أن الشيخ الإمام مع جلالته ومنزلته عند أهل العلم بلا ريب ليس كمن سبقه من الحنابلة في الاهتمام بالمذهب وكتبه وتحقيق رواياته وهذا لاينقص من قدره ولكن كما قال الله تعالى "قد علم كل أناس مشربهم"والشيخ رحمه الله اهتم بالتوحيد والجهاد ما لم يهتم بغيرهما وحق له أن يكون كذلك وقد فتح الله به ونفع فكان رضي الله عنه أمة وحده فنسأل الله أن يجزل له الأجر والثواب ويدخله الجنة بغير حساب . 
ولكن منزلته وفضله لا تجعلنا نقبل العبارة على إطلاقها إذ لو صحت هذه العبارة فهي طعن في أصلي المنتهى المقنع والتنقيح ولهما في التحقيق القدح المعلى والنصيب المجلى, والأخير في غاية التحرير والاعتماد وهومختصر من الإنصاف بل مقدم عليه عند الاختلاف فإبطاله إبطال للإنصاف وهو جهد لايستهان به البتة من المنقح رحمه الله, ومن رجع إلى مقدمة الإنصاف علم أن ترجيح الروايات عندهم ليس عشوائيا بل هو مبني على قواعد وسبر لكتب الإمام والأصحاب الكبار المحققين, على أن ترجيح الروايات يختلف من طور إلى طور وعصر إلى عصر فليس ما رجحه المتوسطون موافقا لكل ما رجحه المتقدمون وهكذا الحال مع المتأخرين ,ثم إن المذهب ليس هو أقوال الإمام فقط بل مجموع أقواله بالنص والإيماء والإشارة والتخريج ونحو ذلك مما هو معلوم وكذا أقوال أصحابه وتخريجاتهم وتفريعاتهم على قواعده فهو مدرسة متكاملة وجهد لمجموعة من الأفاضل .
 ثم إن أقوال أحمد رحمه الله منتشرة كثيرة وقد وقف المنقح ومن سبقه منها على مالم يقف عليه من بعدهم فهم أدرى به وأفهم لكلامه وأوعب له ممن جاء بعدهم .

 ولو أن العبارة لم تكن "أكثر "لكان الأمر أهون _وليس بهين_ . 

ولو أنه قال رحمه الله "مخالفا للراجح من الروايات "بلا تقييد بالأكثرية أيضا ,لكان قريبا إذ الترجيح يختلف ،ومع ذلك فترجيحه _رحمه الله _في المذهب  لا يقدم على ترجيح الحجاوي وابن النجار. أما هكذا على إطلاقه فحاشا وكلا , ومنزلة الشيخ الإمام وحبه رحمه الله لايجعلنا نتعصب لكلامه في هذه المسألة مع مخالفته للتحقيق.

فلعل في هذه الإشارة اليسيرة كفاية لمن أراد الهداية وإن احتملت من البسط الشئ الكثير. 


تنبيه:ليس هذا تعصبا والله للمذهب بل هو إحقاق للحق وإنصاف للعلماء ومتى تبين لي خلاف ما قررته فأنا راجع إليه وتائب إلى الله سبحانه مما كتبت وأخوكم هنا يتباحث ويستفيد من تعقيبات الأفاضل وفقهم الله لما يحب ويرضى . 

ثم إن المرجع عند الاختلاف هو الكتاب والسنة ولو خالف نص أحمد رحمه الله لا نص المنتهى والإقناع فقط وإنما أقول هذا الكلام في تحقيق الراجح من المذهب فحسب ,وإلا ففي الإقناع والمنتهى وغيرهما ما قد يخالف الراجح من الأدلة وهو إن كان قليلا بحمد الله تعالى إلا أن ما خالفهما مطرح ولم يتعبدنا الله إلا بالوحي الشريف فمن تمكن من استنباط الأحكام من النصوص على جادة أهل العلم بلا شذوذ فهذا هو الواجب في حقه ومن لا فعليه ان يقلد أهل العلم لاسيما الأئمة الأربعة وتحقيق أقوالهم حينئذ في غاية الأهمية ،
فنسأل الله الثبات على الحق وأن يجعلنا ممن يتحاكم إلى الوحيين ويرضى بحكمهما ويسلم تسليما. 


تنبيه آخر:لا يظنن الظان أن الطالب المبتدئ ينصح بقراءة المنتهى, كلا ,بل لابد أن يقدم عليه غيره من المختصرات كعمدة الطالب للبهوتي وشرحها لعثمان النجدي وكذا الدليل للشيخ مرعي فهو مدخل جيد للمنتهى وكذا الروض المربع حتى يضبط المسائل ولايحصل له تشويش ولهذا جعله العلامة ابن بدران رحمه الله تعالى مرتبة رابعة في المنهج الذي ذكره في آخر المدخل له .

 وقد طال عجبي لما قرر معهد العزيز بالله بمصر تدريس المنتهى في المذهب الحنبلي للصف الأول فيه وكان مصدر العجب أن عامة من فيه لم يقرأ في الفقه كتابا واحدا ولا حتى مختصرا ولو معاصرا كمنهج السالكين للسعدي وأيقنت يومها أن هذا المنهج لن يصلح بحال، وكان ما توقعت فما مر عام إلا وألغي المنتهى بعد أن كثرت الشكاوى من صعوبته لا على الطلبة فحسب بل على المدرسين لأنهم أصلا ليسوا متمرسين بكتب المذهب وقد شكي لي بعض الإخوة أن المدرس كان يترك الكتاب ويرجح, هكذا بلا تقرير للمذهب ولا بيان لأدلته ! 

فكان أن قرروا الروض المربع وهو وإن كان أيسر من سابقه وأنسب لمرحلة المبتدئين والمنهجية في التعليم إلا أنه لا يصلح للمبتدئين في مصر_ على الأقل_ لأمور كثيرة ليس هذا موضع بيانها.فنسأل الله للقائمين على هذا المعهد الهداية والسداد.


7- وصف عام للكتاب:ابتدأ ابن النجار كتابه بحمد الله تعالى والثناء عليه,ثم الصلاة والسلام على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ,ثم بين أهمية التنقيح والمقنع فقال"وبعد :فالتنقيح المشبع في تحرير أحكام المقنع قد كان المذهب محتاجا إلى مثله إلا أنه غير مستغن عن أصله " ثم بين عمله الجليل فقال: "فاستخرت الله تعالى أن أجمع مسائلهما في واحد مع ضم ما تيسر عقله من الفوائد الشوارد ولا أحذف منهما إلا المستغنى عنه والمرجوح وما بني عليه ". 


وقد بناه على قول واحد في الجملة فقال: "ولا أذكر قولا غير ما قدم أو صحح في التنقيح إلا إذا كان عليه العمل أو شهر أو قوي الخلاف فربما أشير ,وحيث قلت:قيل وقيل_ ويندر ذلك_ فلعدم الوقوف على تصحيح, وإن كانا لواحد ,فلإطلاق احتماليه". وترجيحاته رحمه الله عمدة عند المتأخرين كما سبق . 

ثم ابتدأ بكتاب الطهارة فالصلاة فالزكاة فالصوم فالحج ثم الجهاد ثم المعاملات ,البيع فما يتبعه, وقد سار على ترتيب أصليه ولم يخل به. وصرح رحمه الله بحذف المستغنى عنه للعلم به أو لعدم أهميته أو لذكر عبارة أخصر من عبارتهما أو عبارة أحدهما .وحذف كذلك القول المرجوح ومابني عليه.واهتم بذكر القول الثاني إن كان عليه عمل الناس والقضاة مما يبين أهمية الاعتناء بما عليه علماء الزمان وإن كان مرجوحا من حيث النظر. ويهتم المصنف رحمه الله تعالى بذكر الحدود الاصطلاحية لا اللغوية في عامة الأبواب, ويرتب المسائل على الأبواب والفصول ترتيبا منطقيا في الجملة يدل على إتقانه ودقته.



8- مميزات الكتاب :الكتاب في الواقع ملئ بالمميزات وقد سبق مرارا أهميته وثناء الناس عليه واقتصارهم على ما فيه ولكن نذكر هنا طرفا من مميزاته على ما يحضرني ذكره لا على سبيل الحصر فالأمر أكبر من طاقتي. فمن ذلك:
1 _أنه جمع كتابين من أعمد الكتب عند الأصحاب وزاد عليهما مسائل محررة وحذف منهما المرجوح ومالا حاجة لذكره, وهذا الجمع والعمل خدمة جليلة للمذهب لأن كلا من الكتابين لايستغنى عنه بالآخر ويمكن أن يستغنى عنهما بالمنتهى لمن قصرت همته.
2_كثرة مسائله فلا تكاد توجد مسألة مهمة إلا وذكرت فيه ولو بالمفهوم أو الإشارة ولولا ذلك ما اعتمد في القضاء والفتيا.
3_تحرير نقوله .
4- ألفاظه فصيحة محررة في الجملة. 
5-أصالة مصادره .
6-ظهور أثره فليس مجرد ناقل أو جامع بل مصحح ومنقح يتعقب المنقح رحمه الله ويزيد عليه .
7_ومن مزاياه التي يعز نظيرها أن مؤلفه أصولي متقن, وكتابه الفذ مختصر التحرير وشرحه شاهدان على ذلك فلا جرم أن ظهر نفسه الأصولي في غضون الكتاب في الترجيح والعبارات ودقتها ومتانتها وفي إشاراته التي قد تصعب على المبتدئ وغير المتخصص إلا أن المتمرس المتخصص يلتذ بها ويصقل.
8_أنه مرتب الذهن جدا في سياق المسائل كما أنه حاضر الذهن فلم يقع له _فيما وقفت عليه- قولان مختلفان في كتابه إلا قليلا جدا  انظر مثالا لذلك 2/447مع547 شرح البهوتي ،وحاشية عثمان 2/88،85

وانظر كذلك 3/82مع3/118
والعجب ان صاحب الإقناع اضطرب في هذا الموضع كما اضطرب فيه ابن النجار تماما فسبحان الله العظيم!!

 وعندي مقيدات في مسائل خالف فيها المنتهى معتمد المذهب عند المتأخرين ولكن يعتورها ثلاثة أمور:
1-أنها ليست مرتبة.
2-أنها ليست كاملة وأنا في طور تكميلها.
3-أن بعضها لست جازما بأنه خالف المعتمد عند المتأخرين
وأما  صاحب الإقناع فقد تكرر ذلك منه في مواضع.
9- ولعل هذا وغيره من الإخلاص والصدق فيما نحسب هو السبب في شهرة كتابه واعتماده في القضاء والفتيا من زمن مؤلفه إلى يومنا هذا وإلى أن يشاء الله تعالى .
9-بعض المآخذ على الكتاب:


الحقيقة أنني أقدم رجلا وأؤخر أخرى عند الكلام في هذه النقطة فمن أنا حتى أتكلم في مثل هذا؟

لكن البحث يتطلب ذلك, مع أنه من المقرر ما قاله الشافعي رضي الله عنه"أبى الله أن يتم إلا كتابه"فلهذا سأبين ما ظهر لي من هنات لا تؤثر على الكتاب بل هي من طبيعة البشر"ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا"على أن هذه الهنات قد تكون بحسب نظري القاصر لا بحسب الواقع ونفس الأمر وهي قابلة للأخذ والرد فأستعين بالله وأقول: 
منها:
1- وعورة ألفاظه وتعقيد بعض عباراته وهذا أمر لاحظه العلماء وأشار إليه في النعت الأكمل نقلا عن ابن طولون وكذا ابن بدران في المدخل وتبعه الشيخ بكر وغيرهم بل إن ابن النجار نفسه أشار لذلك في مقدمة شرحه للمنتهى فقال"لكنني لما بالغت في اختصار ألفاظه صارت ألفاظه على وجوه عرائس معانيه كالنقاب فاحتاجت إلى شرح يبرزها لمن يريد غبرازها من الطلاب والخطاب" .

 وهذه النقطة مما امتاز بها الإقناع على المنتهى حيث إن الإقناع واضح العبارة بل ويبسطها كثيرا ولهذا قلّت شروحه وحواشيه بالنسبة للمنتهى.


2- التشويش في مرجع الضمائر في بعض مسائله والميل إلى الاختصار ولو على حساب التوضيح المطلوب مما يتطلب بذل وقت وجهد لفهم بعض مسائله وهذا أمر تشترك فيه المتون المختصرة في الجملة إلا ما ندر.
ولعل هذا من أسباب عدم اعتماده في التدريس والإقراء مع كونه عمدة في الفتيا والقضاء وبين المقامين فرق يعرفه أهل العلم . 
3-كثرة الجمل الاعتراضية بين الكلام أحيانا مما يشوش على القارئ ويقطع تسلسل أفكاره.
4- التزامه بنفس تراكيب أصليه وهو أمر طيب في الجملة ودليل على الدقة والأمانة لكن في بعض المسائل والعبارات يصعب فهم عبارتهما فكان ينبغي أن يبدلها بعبارة أسهل وأوضح ,ولايضيره ذلك طالما أن المؤدى واحد, لكن الملاحظ أن الحنابلة يأخذ بعضهم ألفاظ بعض ولو كان اللفظ معقدا.وأمثلة هذا كثيرة يطول بذكرها الكلام.
5- حاجته إلى بعض القيود في المسائل المطلقة وتحرير بعض العبارات وإن كانت قليلة .
6- ترجيحه خلاف الراجح في المذهب في عدد من المسائل لكنها معدودة ،وقد يكون قول الإقناع أقوى فيها.
 فليراجع كتاب الشيخ مرعي "غاية المنتهى"و كتاب الشيخ عبد العزيز الحجيلان في المسائل التي اختلف فيها الكتابان.
7_ ذكر بعض المسائل المرجوحة من حيث الدليل ,والكتاب وإن كان مذهبيا لكن أحيانا توجد في المذهب رواية توافق الدليل وتكون رواية قوية بل هي الراجحة في المذهب .
8- التقصير في حكم بعض البدع وجعلها في مرتبة المكروهات وهي من المحرمات بل من ذرائع الشرك أحيانا.


 وبعد:فهذا بعض ما وقفت عليه من عيوب في هذا الكتاب المبارك وهي نقطة في بحر فضله جزى الله مؤلفه خير الجزاء.


9-وثمة أمر آخر نشير إليه في عجالة وقد أشرنا إلى طرف منه في غضون الكلام السابق ألا وهو المقارنة بين الإقناع والمنتهى ، 
فأقول :

 المنتهى والإقناع بابتهما واحدة ولهذا فمن الطبيعي أن يشتركا في أمور كثيرة, 

فمنها: كونهما معتمدين في الفتيا والقضاء ,ومحرري المسائل والألفاظ في الجملة ,وكذا كونهما على قول واحد في الجملة, وإن ذكرا الخلاف في بعض المسائل لغرض ما. 

ومنها: خلوهما من الدليل والتعليل في الغالب.

 ومن المشتركات بينهما أنهما ظفرا بالاعتناء بهما شرحا وتحشية, وإن تميز المنتهى بكثرة شروحه وحواشيه لصعوبة ألفاظه. 


وأما ما تميز به كل منهما عن الآخر فبحسب نظري القاصر أن الإقناع تميز بما يلي:
1-سهولة ألفاظه بالنسبة للمنتهى فلو قرأه طالب العلم ربما لايحتاج معه إلى توضيح إلا في مواضع يسيرة وهذا من أسباب قلة شروحه وحواشيه مقارنة بالمنتهى,وهذه المزية تكاد تكون محل اتفاق بين الحنابلة.
2-أنه أكثر مسائل من المنتهى.وقد قال غير واحد من الأصحاب: إنه لم يؤلف مثله في تحرير النقول وكثرة المسائل.
3- أنه أكثر من المنتهى في النقولات.
4- أنه يعزو بعض الروايات لقائلها خروجا من تبعتها وأما المنتهى فقد يذكر الخلاف بلا عزو.
5-كثرة نقوله عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وقد صرح بذلك في المقدمة ,ولا كذلك المنتهى.
6- اهتمامه بذكر الآداب الشرعية أكثر من المنتهى. وقد يظهر غير ذلك بالتتبع. 
7- أن شرح الإقناع للبهوتي الموسوم بكشاف القناع أحسن من شرحه للمنتهى بل هو من أصوله كما صرح بذلك في مقدمة شرح المنتهى له ,فالكشاف أوسع وأشمل وأسهل بل وأكثر ذكرا للدليل والتعليل, فنفسه فيه أطول من نفسه في شرح المنتهى .

 والعجيب أن حاشيته على الإقناع أحسن_ على ما ظهر لي_ من حاشيته على المنتهى ,
مما يجعلنا نتسائل :

هل كان اعتناؤه بالإقناع أكثر من المنتهى؟

أم أنه ما كان في ذهنه شرح المنتهى فأخرج ما عنده في شرح الإقناع ثم لما شرع في شرح المنتهى اختصر من شرحه على الإقناع؟

احتمالان ,ثانيهما أقرب.والله أعلم.

 وأما المنتهى فتميز بأمور منها:
1-انه أدق في الألفاظ من الإقناع.
2-أن فيه نفسا أصوليا يظهر في غضون كلامه وفي تحرير بعض الألفاظ بما لاتجده في الإقناع.
3-يقظة مؤلفه في الترجيح فلم يختلف قولاه في مسألة واحدة_فيما رأيت_ إلا قليلا جدا كما سبقت الإشارة إليه خلافا للإقناع فربما يذكر المسألة بحكم ثم يكررها بحكم آخر.
4- أنه أعمد من الإقناع عند اختلافهما ,والظاهر أن هذا أمر أغلبي, فثمة مسائل يكون قول الإقناع فيها هو الراجح في المذهب ,
وفي حاشية عثمان على المنتهى يظهر لك شئ من ذلك.

 على أن هناك مسائل يكون القولان فيها متكافئين لا تكاد تجزم بأرجحية أحدهما لقوة المأخذ وجلالة القائلين بهما.

 وقد سبق أن السفاريني أوصى بعض تلامذته النجديين بترجيح ما في الغاية للشيخ مرعي رحمه الله عند اختلافهما, فالظاهر أن المسألة ليست بإطلاق.
5-كثرة شروحه وحواشيه بل وحواشي شروحه وهذه مزية لا يستهان بها عند طالب العلم والتحقيق, فكم من كتاب خدم ففضل على كتاب كان أحسن منه من حيث هو هو لكن بالنظر لخدمته يكون أولى بالاعتناء.


10_ طبعات الكتاب : طبع المنتهى أكثر من طبعة مفردة ومع شروحه وحواشيه فمنها:
1-طبعة مفردة بتحقيق الشيخ عبد الغني بن عبد الخالق في مجلدين ,وهي من أجود الطبعات وأشهرها, وممن نصح بها العلامة الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله .وقد صورت أكثر من مرة.
2-طبعة مفردة بتحقبق الشيخ التركي حفظه الله, وهي جيدة, كعامة تحقيقاته جزاه الله خيرا,وهي في مجلدين طبع مؤسسة الرسالة.
3- طبعة مع حاشية عثمان النجدي في خمسة مجلدات طبع مؤسسة الرسالة, وهي جيدة وعندي أنها أفضل بالنسبة لطالب العلم الفقير إذ ستجمع له المتن والحاشية مع جودتها بالفعل, وإن كانت لا تخلو من أخطاء قليلة كغيرها من الطبعات.
4- طبعة في سبعة مجلدات في مؤسسة الرسالة مع شرح البهوتي بتحقيق التركي, حيث فصل بين المتن والشرح ,وهي أحسن طبعة لهذا لشرح فيما أعلم , وهي جيدة في المتن كذلك، وإن كان عليها ملاحظات شرحا ومتنا .
5- وهناك طبعات مع شرح البهوتي مدموجا بينهما في أكثر من طبعة منها: طبعة المكتبة العامرة الشرفية سنة1319 بهامش كشاف القناع وهي جيدة من حيث الشرح لا المتن إذ يصعب تتبعه منها.

 وهناك طبعة لدار عالم الكتب مع الشرح مدموجا بينهما في ثلاثة مجلدات وهي مشهورة وعليها العزو في الغالب لكنها كثيرة التصحيف والسقط ولا تقارب طبعة التركي أصلا.
6- طبعة مع شرح ابن النجار نفسه بتحقيق الشيخ ابن دهيش ولا بأس بها في الجملة.
 وأما طبعته التي بحاشية البهوتي, فليس المتن كاملا بل يورد ما يحشي عليه البهوتي فقط وهي من أسقم ما رأيت من الطبعات!!!. 
7_طبعة بتحقيق الشيخ سبالك فصل فيها المتن عن الشرح, صدر منها أجزاء ثم سحبت لخلل في الطبع وقد قيل إنها على عشرين مخطوطة , كذا !!! وهو نمط عجيب من التحقيق, وقد فعل نظيره في متن خليل المالكي حيث قال إنه على نحو خمسين مخطوطة ، فسبحان الله العظيم!!!
 فلو صح هذا فلماذا؟!.
على أنني قد وقفت على  طبعته لشرح المنتهى ،وأقولها بلا مواربة: ليست بذاك ولا تستحق هذه الدعاية لا من حيث النص ولا من حيث التعليقات بل قد لمز_ غفر الله- له طبعة التركي بما أخطأ هو فيه ,ولولا خشية إيغار الصدور لأفضت في هذا المقام, فالله المستعان. 
هذا ما وقفت عليه من طبعات الكتاب ،وبه تم هذا البحيث .
 وفي ختامه أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع به وأن يتجاوز عما فيه من تقصير وخطأ فما أردت إلا النصح والخير وقد اجتهدت بحسب اطلاعي وما بين يدي من مصادر مع قصد الاختصار , فمن وجد خيرا فليحمد الله, ومن وجد غير ذلك فليسد الخلل ولينصح لأخيه ,فالمؤمن مرآة أخيه ,والدين النصيحة لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم كما صح بذلك الخبر عن سيد البشر صلى الله عليه وسلم.وأخوكم لا غنى به عن تعقباتكم فهو منشرح الصدر لكل تعقيب مفيد يراد به النصح والنقد البناء وقبل ذلك وبعده وجه الله تعالى. وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه خير قوم ,والحمد لله الذي لاتأخذه سنة ولانوم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

شكر الله لكم هذا البيان والتعريف .

----------


## المقرئ

ما شاء الله بحث محرر 

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المقرئ

> ومنها: مختصر التحرير في أصول الفقه وقد طبع أكثر من طبعة مفردا ومع شرحه لكن طبعاته المفردة سقيمة للغاية . وهو من أنفس متون الحنابلة الأصولية كما أن المنتهى من أنفس متونهم الفقهية , فلله دره. 
> وقد أثنى على هذا المتن غير واحد واعتنى به الأصحاب أيما اعتناء وعولوا عليه ، 
> قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى في مقدمة شرحه له:من حفظه وفهمه صار أصوليا بالمعنى الحقيقي .وصدق رحمه الله فواقع الكتاب شاهد بذلك مع شدة اختصاره المخل أحيانا. 
> ومنها: شرح مختصر التحرير المسمى بالمختبرالمبتكر شرح المختصر وهو من أنفس الشروح الأصولية لافي المذهب فقط بل في كتب الأصول عامة, وأقولها صادقا إن شاء الله : من فهمه وأتقنه منطوقا ومفهوما فسيكفيه عن عامة كتب الأصول إن لم يكن من أهل التخصص ،وقد كان اعتماد ابن النجار فيه على التحبير للمرداوي لايكاد يخرج عنه


في نظري أن ابن النجار رحمه الله أحسن في اختصار الكتابين وإلا فالفضل لله أولا ثم للمرداوي علي بن سليمان 
أعتقد أن إبداع ابن النجار في اختصاره للتحرير " المتن " بـ " ختصر التحرير "
ثم اختصاره لشرح المرداوي التحبير بـ " المختبر المبتكر " 

وهو كما ذكرت وفقك الله أنه اعتمد على شرح المرداوي ولا يكاد يخرج منه فالمادة العلمية الموجودة في شرحه مستلة تماما من شرح أبي الحسن المرداوي مع أنه لم يشر إلى ذلك عفا الله عنه

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابن مفلح

شيخنا الفاضل الحبيب عبد الرحمن السديس:
شرفني مروركم وأن تعلقوا على موضوع لمحبكم وتلميذكم.



شيخنا المفيد المهذب الكريم المقرئ:
تزكيتكم لبحيثي وسام على صدري ومروركم عليه شرف لي.
شرفكما الله في الدارين،آمين.

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم أخي الحبيب
لكن ابن مفلح متقدم على ابن النجار، فكيف يكتب نبذة عنه وعن كتابه : ) أقولها على سبيل المداعبة
وليتك تفيد بما يتيسر لك عن الإمام ابن مفلح وكتبه، وخاصة الفروع والنكت، وما فيهما من النفائس
والنكت يغفل عنه طلاب العلم كثيراً

أسأل الله أن ينفع بك ويبارك في جهدك

----------


## ابن مفلح

أضحك الله سنك شيخنا.
وبارك الله فيكم وحفظكم وسلمكم من كل سوء .
وإن شاء الله أكتب ما تيسر عن الشمس ابن مفلح رحمه الله قريبا.

----------


## الحارث

شيخنا ابن مفلح وفقك الله

جزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك الرائع

وثمة أسئلة لدي لعلكم تفيدون بإجابتها:

	ماهي مصادر الحجاوي في كتابه الإقناع؟

	ماالفرق بين الإقناع وبين مختصر المقنع زاد المستقنع, وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالمعتمد في المذهب، مع أن مؤلفهما واحد؟

	ماهي المعايير التي يعتمدها المتأخرون في الترجيح المذهبي؟ وهل هي مسلم بها أم أنه يعتريها النقص والدقة؟ 

ولقد كثرت في هذه الأيام طبعات الكتب الفقهية في المذهب الحنبلي كثرة ملحوظة ولله الحمد, مع أن علماءنا الأفاضل لا يكادون يختلفون في مناهج تدريسهم الفقه حيث اعتنوا بمثل هذه المتون وشروحها:

منهج السالكين, ودليل الطالب، وعمدة الفقه, وزاد المستقنع... 

فلماذا لايضم إلى ذلك المتون التي نص المتأخرون على اعتمادها:
كالإقناع، والمنتهى ومختصره الذي ذكره الشيخ ابن مفلح لأبي خوقيز  ؟

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو جود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وشكرا لك على هذه الدراسة المفيدة عن كتاب منتهى الإرادات... 
وإن كانت لي إضافة على ما أشرت إليه من شرح ابن النجار الفتوحي لكتابه، وهو المسمى " معونة أولي النهى " فإن هذا الشرح حُقق أكثر في رسائل علمية بجامعة أم القرى، وابتدأ تحقيقه أ. د / عبد الله بن إبراهيم الزاحم في الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة. ونادل به درجة " الدكتوراه " عام 1408 هـ وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيك ...

----------


## أبو عبدالعزيز الحنبلي

ماشاء الله .. نفع الله بك ورزقك فقها كفقه الشمس ابن مفلح

----------


## الحارث

> شيخنا ابن مفلح وفقك الله
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا على موضوعك الرائع
> 
> وثمة أسئلة لدي لعلكم تفيدون بإجابتها:
> 
>     ماهي مصادر الحجاوي في كتابه الإقناع؟
> 
>     ماالفرق بين الإقناع وبين مختصر المقنع زاد المستقنع, وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالمعتمد في المذهب، مع أن مؤلفهما واحد؟
> ...


 والآن وبعد أكثر من ثلاث سنوات على هذه المشاركة
هلا تفضلتم بالإجابة والمذاكرة جزيتم خيرا

----------


## المرجح

جمع جيد محرر في الجملة
و أود التنبية على أن الطبعة المفردة للمنتهى بتحقيق الدكتور التركي نشر مؤسسة الرسالة فيها مواضع كثيرة من السقوطات فلا يعتمد عليها البتة
ويرجع للمتن المطبوع مع شرحه بتحقيق التركي أو الذي مع حاشية عثمان النجدي فلاسقط فيهما والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوالصالحات

يعني أن كشاف القناع أفضل من شرح منتهى الإرادات ؟

----------

